# flowmaster 40 series on my 06



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Just wanted to say DAMN, THESE THING STICK OUT LIKE A SORE THUMB WTF? Anyone else have this problem?? The exhaust shop painted them black so they wouldnt stick out so much..I ask the guy, "Jesus, you couldnt hide them a little better than that?" "No, or else the tips wouldnt line up right..."

I dont think you should be able to see the mufflers on the car...I think it is a bit of an eye sore. Sounds pretty good with RES delete. I have noticed a tiny drop in power though. Maybe its in my head though.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

ok, the guy that put them on is a re-tard. i have the 40's. they're tucked in nice with the tips. i painted them black wich is a good idea. it makes it look stock, at least that's what i told the cops when i got pulled over. and got away with it. he's not going to go under and check to see if they are. your muffler guy has to cut some pipe to get it to look stock. but i get compliments on the sound. get cut outs also. those are fun


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I smell paint every time i drive the car...I hate that. does the smell go away? Did you also do a res delete? If so did you loose power from lack of back pressure?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

the smell goes away. use paint that resist heat also use flat black. if you delete the res you get more cabin noise. also i nevere notice if i lost power. with cut outs you notice down low that you lost power. but there just for playing around not for racing. but they sound awsome when you smash the peddle on a take off.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

The paint smell has gone a away...Thank god...I am now getting used to the sound and really like it...It almost sounds like it has changed a bit since instal, I dont know if mufflers have a "break in" period or what... I dig my new setup.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

BaadFLGoat said:


> The paint smell has gone a away...Thank god...I am now getting used to the sound and really like it...It almost sounds like it has changed a bit since instal, I dont know if mufflers have a "break in" period or what... I dig my new setup.


Only mufflers pack with fiberglass, change tone when the glass starts burning out. And from trying different mufflers on an engine dyno, FlowMasters don't live up to their name. Got Borlas on my 06 GTO, for good reason, just saying.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Was there a substantial loss with flowmasters?


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

BaadFLGoat said:


> Was there a substantial loss with flowmasters?


don't want to start pissing contest here, but 600 horse motor on dyno, mufflers hook up to collectors, 30 hp difference from Borlas, compared to Flowmasters, both race mufflers, Dirt track modified motor. Winner, Borla


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

heyman said:


> Only mufflers pack with fiberglass, change tone when the glass starts burning out. And from trying different mufflers on an engine dyno, FlowMasters don't live up to their name. Got Borlas on my 06 GTO, for good reason, just saying.


Not exactly true, all mufflers will change tone a little bit when they burn in, even chambered ones.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

BaadFLGoat said:


> Just wanted to say DAMN, THESE THING STICK OUT LIKE A SORE THUMB WTF? Anyone else have this problem?? The exhaust shop painted them black so they wouldnt stick out so much..I ask the guy, "Jesus, you couldnt hide them a little better than that?" "No, or else the tips wouldnt line up right..."
> 
> I dont think you should be able to see the mufflers on the car...I think it is a bit of an eye sore. Sounds pretty good with RES delete. I have noticed a tiny drop in power though. Maybe its in my head though.


Sounds like he used the wrong offset muffler. On these cars you need a muffler that is offset inlet and outlet on the same side of the muffler, that way you can tuck it up into the stock muffler tunnel. If he used center inlet/outlet style they will hang down.


----------

